
Google Pulls ‘Remove China Apps’ from Play Store - TakakiTohno
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/02/remove-china-apps-google-play-store/
======
duxup
Does the app, actually uninstall other apps?

I could see that being a problem.

~~~
kobiguru
Yes it does. I used it and it was very easy to use.

------
Shinobuu
China: Bans international apps, makes citizens use their own apps. India:
_trend against Chinese apps_ China: We gonna retaliate.

China sounds like kinder-gardener.

